# Project 90-P [update 140416]



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

That's an awesome cabinet way to do something different


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

very cool project!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a really nice stand. How much does it cost? I tried googling it but nothing showed up.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

The NA tank/stand dimensions are different from ADA...just a heads up.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

volatile said:


> That is a really nice stand. How much does it cost? I tried googling it but nothing showed up.


http://na-un.com/?product=movel-elit-90



Martin Schellinck said:


> The NA tank/stand dimensions are different from ADA...just a heads up.


I hope you´re wrong. According to the site the cabinet is: 900x450x850mm 

However, the other tanks/stands are different from ADA just as you say.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Matsnork said:


> http://na-un.com/?product=movel-elit-90


Nice. I hope someone imports those tanks to the US. Any updates on your tank?


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't look at every tank, only 60 and 120, so I assumed the rest would be slightly different as well. Thanks for pointing this out. 



Matsnork said:


> http://na-un.com/?product=movel-elit-90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like a great start! looking forward to updates.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

volatile said:


> Any updates on your tank?


Estimated delivery on the 5th :bounce:


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, so after some issues with the delivery company the stand finally arrived on a rainy summer day. Looked at it for a while and went back to my flat, far to heavy to lift. So waited for a friend to come over and help. Very long 6 hours. 

Very well packaged and very heavy. Not a scratch wich I didnt expect. 
Closest I will ever be to an unboxing showcase picture frenzy. 









The finish and attention to detail is absolutely superb. Looks almost identical to oiled walnut. If I had to be picky, the doors are a bit hard to get flush with the cabinet sides. Oh and the stand is not 900x450mm as specified, it´s actually 905x455mm. This is made on purpose to accomodate inconsistencies in aquariums i was told, some legroom you might say. 2mm on each side is barely visible, but i would prefer it if the exact measurements could be found on the manufacturers site. 










Soft closing drawer and sturdy pull out shelves. Bought NA´s tool kit and some fertilizer bottles since the cabinet comes with the clear plastic fittings especially made for them.









I can now see the point with the custom stainless in/outflow pipes. They would look really cool going in trough those slots. But the do!aqua are really nice too, and fairly priced. 









Next on the agenda is deciding what lights and Co2 setup to get. 

With lights I´ll either go DIY or buy a maxspect or NA system. Not shure how much I want to spend. 

If DIY I´m thinking about 3x50w or perhaps 2x100w 7000k cree multichips on cpu heatsinks mounted on some bent stainless 5mm tubing that rests in the tank rim kinda like the new ada aquasky. Simple and pretty design if it´s doable without advanced tools. Or maybe just buy about 6 ebay 36w par38 bulbs, but mountiing them will be a hastle.

Any suggestions about lighting is appreciated (but bare in mind I´m located in europe, so preferably something I actually can get hold of roud: ).


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I saw the same cabinet in another thread, from a person in Portugal? With another 90-P.

Looks really hi-end, great workmanship.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

You are correct, he/she had an NA aquarium on it though. 5cm taller than the 90P. 
That thread caused me to order this cabinet. He had the same laminate type (etimoe light) but in high gloss finish.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

There is no substitute for good taste 
Thank you for the correction.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Very niiiiice stand. I might get the gray one when it's time to set up my 90H.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

The grey on looks really nice. You can get the elite in grey also if you like the extras.

90-H is awesome by the way, couldnt get hold of one so had to "settle" for the P.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I wish they had those stands in the US, lots of useful details.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

You can always contact the company and ask for a shipping estimate


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I hate to even ask, but it is such a beautiful stand...How much was it?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Approx 700 usd not including shipping costs. Less then half the price of a generic grey ada stand in my part of the world.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Having a hard time deciding on what lighting fixture to get.

Maxspect razor is nice but expensive. But fit and forget is often worth it in the end.

An ebay diy build would be nice but I dont know if I have the stamina to see a project like that through.

5 or more 30w par38 bulbs is the cheapest solution, but they get really hot so would have to build some sort of diy active cooling thingy for them. And I cant mount them from the ceiling (spelling?) So need to either make a 'gallow' or something.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the hoses!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

How about a dimmable ATI Sunpower?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> How about a dimmable ATI Sunpower?


T5 yes? I googled something with that name wich looked really nice, but price was way to steep for T5 imho. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah those are probably them. http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/brand/ati.html?p=2

How about a single ADA Solar I NAG MH pendant? My personal favorite lighting spectrum for planted tanks. The plants really "pop" green under one.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

I don´t really like the look of the ADA pendant lights, not sure why. And the price is way up there. Add a few bulb changes to that and... But I guess they do put out some really good light.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

your whole set-up is already quite expensive , how much does razor go for ?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

The 160w razor is about 700-800 usd over here. A hefty sum.

5 x 36w par38 ebay bulbs are about 180 usd but requires some DIY. Got some ideas on how it could be done and look in tune with the stand.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Get the razor, mostly because I am interested in one but have never seen one over a planted tank.

Experimenting with your money is very cost effective for me! Lol!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Have never seen irl you mean? You can google it and find atleast one or two videos or pics of it in action.

Edit: The film maker claims his razor were modified to a warmer light, just fyi.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

So things are going forward very slowly due to the 90-P being faulty, so I´ve got plenty of time geeking out in accessories to ease the pain. 

Bought stainless in/outflow and some sexy sand. Sorry for the scrapyard in the tank. 


















I must say that NA has blown me away in customer service and value for money. ADA - not so much. And before you ask; No I am not sponsored by NA or anything like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Those Stainless ins and outs look great. Love how they fit perfectly into the stand. 

What brand are they, and where did you get them?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

ETK said:


> Those Stainless ins and outs look great. Love how they fit perfectly into the stand.
> 
> What brand are they, and where did you get them?


From a Portugal based comapany http://na-un.com/#


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Those pipes are fantastic!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

How tall are those pipes from top to bottom? I looked on their site, and I couldn't find it. They are $120 shipped to the US, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> How tall are those pipes from top to bottom?


edit: Bad pic, but 82,5cm total length and if you cam make that out every red mark is 10cm.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! If I would have seen these back when I was getting my lily pipes, I would have got them.

I might just get some and sell my lily pipes.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> Thank you! If I would have seen these back when I was getting my lily pipes, I would have got them.


Same here. I didnt get them and the stainless filter with the cabinet because I already had an eheim and do!aqua. But I recently broke the outflow on my 60-p and made it an excuse to spoil myself :biggrin:

You just need to find an excuse.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Matsnork said:


> You just need to find an excuse.


I have to clean my lily pipes, which means I have to soak them for a while. I can't leave my pump off for a day, so I need a spare set to use in the meantime. Hmmm... that was actually pretty easy.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

There you go :thumbsup:

Hope I havent broken your bank by being an instigator. I´m lucky to be a bachelor at the moment so treating myself is not a problem :icon_mrgr


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That stand is really nice looking. I wish more companies made stands that are a high quality piece of furniture, after all it does become a piece of furniture in your house. I hope ADA takes care of your faulty tank so you can get this thing going. 

Oh yeah and those pipes are pretty sweet looking also. No way your breaking those cleaning them.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

That stand is insane...nice!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

If people actually want to buy this stuff in the US I'd like to know.

the retail price on this exact stand in the US would be about $850-900 plus probably $100 for shipping depending where you live.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

John Simpson said:


> If people actually want to buy this stuff in the US I'd like to know.
> 
> the retail price on this exact stand in the US would be about $850-900 plus probably $100 for shipping depending where you live.


It´s always hard to know if the market is big enough. When I bought mine I compared it to the ada prices and found it much cheaper. 
Payed approx 750usd for the elite stand, shipping not included. An ada stand would have been alteast 1700usd. I have never seen an ada stand live though so I dont know what is so special about them.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

So, after a few [email protected] I just happened to order a 150w cree xp-g chip, lens and dimmable driver :icon_eek:

The idea is to make a centralized scape with surrounding sand. so this one intense light source will hopefully work and look nice.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Matsnork said:


> It´s always hard to know if the market is big enough. When I bought mine I compared it to the ada prices and found it much cheaper.
> Payed approx 750usd for the elite stand, shipping not included. An ada stand would have been alteast 1700usd. I have never seen an ada stand live though so I dont know what is so special about them.


They are precision crafted made to order, see this thread for more details. 

It is probably impossible to replicate the exact color and finish as the stands. 

Expensive, maybe, a custom cabinet shop costs just as much if not more.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Light cannon project (I will copypaste this in the lighting section).

150w xp-g 6500-7000k with a dimmable driver









78mm lens 5-90 degree spread









Had this cpu cooler lying around so thought it would do the trick.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Found some inspiration on a reef forum :smile:


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Stuck inside for 2 days now with a massive cold, so perfect time to start fiddling with some boring details. Spent an hour attaching frosted film and to my surprise it turned out ok! Usually I´m a hack with cutting straight lines, but apparently feverish delerium helps.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Would really appreciate some help with the hardscape, I´m struggling... 

The foreground and sides will have a beach of fine la plata style sand, and then soil behind and between the rocks were the plants will go. Then mosses to hide most of the rock surface and joints. The goal in my mind are two green lumps with a nice greenery of bigger plants coming up in the middle. 

To pointy and unnatural i think :/









Not there yet.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe if you blended moss in a blender, with a sort of mix and pasted it onto the rocks you would get the desired effect? Honestly I don't feel those rocks have enough character on their own to accomplish your vision.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Maybe if you blended moss in a blender, with a sort of mix and pasted it onto the rocks you would get the desired effect? Honestly I don't feel those rocks have enough character on their own to accomplish your vision.


+1 I agree.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Honestly I don't feel those rocks have enough character on their own to accomplish your vision.


I agree with you regarding these uncarismatic rocks. Second ever scape tank I attempt to set up so these things don´t really come apparent to me when shopping for rocks. 

This whole [email protected] thing, I´ve seen someone do it in another thread but it looked kinda wierd and I think required an emersed start up. 
That guy also wound up growing mold if memory serves, maybe it turned out great in the end though.

Playing around with height and removing some rocks. Better? 








Kickass pant skillz


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

It's just like mine!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw your LED build in the lighting forum. I am super impressed by your work. I know you were trying to use RCA cables. As an audio engineer, I wonder if XLR cables would work. They are made to carry 48 volts or more but I don't know if they would work. You would only need one for this application and with a good quality cable, it could look very clean while still maintaining that look.

What tank did you go with? I am guessing NA. I don't see the ADA logo. Glad you are finally able to get started.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> I know you were trying to use RCA cables. As an audio engineer, I wonder if XLR cables would work.


Possibly, I´m sure there are specs to be found on how many amps they can 
handle. For now I´m using cheap quick connectors. Thx for the tip though. 



talontsiawd said:


> What tank did you go with? I am guessing NA. I don't see the ADA logo. Glad you are finally able to get started.


The tank is the same ADA tank. I turned it 180 to get the nicer silicon seams at the front.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Matsnork said:


> Possibly, I´m sure there are specs to be found on how many amps they can
> handle. For now I´m using cheap quick connectors. Thx for the tip though.


If you want to look into it further, this is a company that makes great cables that are fairly cheap for the quality. That doesn't mean they are cheap, they are far from the cheapest but the cheapest ones I use. Finishes are black plastic, aluminum, nickle, and gold. 



Matsnork said:


> The tank is the same ADA tank. I turned it 180 to get the nicer silicon seams at the front.


Makes sense. Glad you were able to use the tank.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> If you want to look into it further....great cables...


I nead at least 4 leads in the cable. 2 for led and 2 for the fan. So the connectors wont really help. 



talontsiawd said:


> Makes sense. Glad you were able to use the tank.


Me too, lets hope that it holds water


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Matsnork said:


> I nead at least 4 leads in the cable. 2 for led and 2 for the fan. So the connectors wont really help.


I forgot the link but they make them in 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 pin. http://www.neutrik.com/en/xlr/


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like they can cope with 4.5A. I´ll look into them when and if I want the light to be a bit more pro looking. Thx! 

Right now I´m drawing a blank with my scaping, and also looking at what Co2 system to get. When looking at my cheap kitchen tank I´m considering a low-tech moss scape, it´s so nice and stress free without algea battles.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Just broke my bank ordering one of these. Been fighting the urge to get it for several months but finally gave in. Will be filling it up with 11l of volcanic rock media and using a SunSun 2.3l pre filter for the mechanical filtration to keep the bio media clog free.









I have decided not to run this setup with added Co2. Want to keep it low maintenance and simple so mainly mosses, anubias, and other easy plants.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Matsnork said:


> I have decided not to run this setup with added Co2. Want to keep it low maintenance and simple so mainly mosses, anubias, and other easy plants.


Very interested in this. I am a very big fan of no co2. Don't ask me why, I just have been very successful without it from HC gardens to massive color, etc, algae not included. I sometimes wonder why I still try to deal with CO2.

That said, what are your lighting plans? I find it harder and harder to find fixtures that work without CO2 injection, without it being super ugly/super low light with new technology.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> That said, what are your lighting plans?


I think you know my lighting plans


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Matsnork said:


> I think you know my lighting plans


I am not up on LED's but I figured it was too powerful without CO2


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> I am not up on LED's but I figured it was too powerful without CO2


It is, but there is s a dimmer switch on it


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

damn that stand is sweet


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

holy crap just saw the last page with the can, is that r2d2?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

No, it's TC-14. :biggrin:


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe I´ll put googly eyes on it


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

It´s in the middle of the night and I´m gluing rocks together. Was going to wait with the sand but couldnt resist. Just to clarify, this is not a salt water tank, plan is to cover the stones with moss and anubias. 

First pic out of focus... 








Stones and soil in place. below the soil at the bottom is a layer of lava gravel. 









Sand in yay!


----------



## usmonkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Glad you took your time with the hardscape, looks so much better than your previous layout. Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Christmas and Monosolenium tenerum planted. 
Glued the tenerum and just shopped, mixed with water and brushed the moss in place.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Plants ordered and will hopefully arrive this week. 

The final list was: 
Anubias barteri var. nana Petite
Anubias barteri var. nana
Leptodyctium riparum (Stringy Moss)
Ludwigia sp. atlantis
Ludwigia sp
Microsorum pteropus Narrow Leaf (big plant)
Microsorum pteropus Short Narrow Leaf


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Planted and filled. Thinking about removing anubias bordering the sand. And the java needs to be placed lower, it wouldnt stay fixed. 

The internal filter is temporary untill my power filter arrives.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Dats so sick bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Thx brah.

What do you think about removing the bottom anubias? A wise choise?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow nice execution! The planting arrangement looks like it will compensate for the lack of character the rock had. Nice job.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought you were using a super jet?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I thought you were using a super jet?


Still waiting on media and other hardware. Should arrive monday. To be honest I´m a bit worried, I´m told the power of the industrial pump is rather insane. Will it uproot plants? Stress fish to death? The perfect storm?

Teaser pic for ya:


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

10 days test clip


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Still waiting on spare parts for my filter  so running on only the ugly internal for the time being. 

Bought three plain Corydoras Aeneus to complement the ones I have and three Corydoras Trilineatus, turnes out the Aeneus had some sort of decease (no pun intended) so within days all six are dead. Luckily it didnt affect the Trilineatus.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Man your Tank, Stand and the pipe are so beautiful!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Thx man glad you like the setup, a lot of effort behind it.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

I love your scape men. The rocks arrangement is really well done.

You have awesome gear there men, TOP level i can say, cause i have one same as yours.

Just missing a SUN LED unit, and the ARM, and it will look so neat and great design. Believe me cause i have one just like yours 

looking for progress photos..


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

nice


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Matsnork said:


> Still waiting on media and other hardware. Should arrive monday. To be honest I´m a bit worried, I´m told the power of the industrial pump is rather insane. Will it uproot plants? Stress fish to death? The perfect storm?
> 
> Teaser pic for ya:


Man i really like what you did with that little sun sun, i have one of those and have found it worthless for any of my tanks. youre using it solely for a prefilter? Whats in it?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice said:


> Hello
> 
> I love your scape men. The rocks arrangement is really well done.
> 
> ...


Thx man. It's your build thread that made me order the NA cabinet. I believe you have it in glossy and I have it in matte etimoe finish. 

Looking forward to your updates as well.



tattooedfool83 said:


> Man i really like what you did with that little sun sun, i have one of those and have found it worthless for any of my tanks. youre using it solely for a prefilter? Whats in it?


Yes I use it for its main intended purpose - pre filter. Filled with the stock foam plates. Coarse, medium, fine. Got it on both my tanks and its awesome. Main filter is only bio media. 
Setup is not running it in the pic yet though, still waiting on those darn parts.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought one for a 10 gallon and the flow sucks. It's sitting in a corner behind something so I don't remember how made it made me but I like that idea and might have to use that when I redo my 75


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I bought one for a 10 gallon and the flow sucks. It's sitting in a corner behind something so I don't remember how made it made me but I like that idea and might have to use that when I redo my 75


You´ve lost me there... How can the flow be bad when the filter doesn´t have a pump? Are we talking about the same filter? 

The ones I have are named HW-603 and 602.

edit:
Here it is explained, same filter but sold under a different name:


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

where do I find pricing on these products?

and what is the bottom width measurement of the lily pipes, meaning the part from when they deviate from straight to diagonal? How long is that segment and by how much does it traverse inward?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> where do I find pricing on these products?
> 
> and what is the bottom width measurement of the lily pipes, meaning the part from when they deviate from straight to diagonal? How long is that segment and by how much does it traverse inward?


For pricing visit the NA website. For dimensions visit page 3 of this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=362185&page=3

Not sure if they ship to the US but they have good customer service so you can always ask.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

right, I was asking specifically for a measurement of that segment. That I didn't find.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

The deviating part is ~15cm long measured from the bend and it deviates about ~10.5cm.


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous setup all around.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Matsnork said:


> The deviating part is ~15cm long measured from the bend and it deviates about ~10.5cm.


thank you.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I like your style. That setup is sick!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if you are able to order directly from NA in Portugal now or at least from the United States. I know ADG will be the official US distributor and they stated on their Facebook page you would not be able to and I know longer see the options that I did earlier this week when I ordered the Steel Flow, their stainless steel lily pipes. 
I also don't think ADG plans on selling them separately from the stand.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the stand


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Been running for about 30 days now. The Ludwigia sp "super red" have turned dark red without Co2, lovely plant. 

The shrimp and Corydoras have made a mess. Time for a bit of vacuum cleaning soon. 
More realistic colour rendition and brightness with the new phone. Put some repens in there for fun. 
Thinking about adding some small moss covered rocks or twigs on the right side.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Not much of an update but I´m bored so here goes:

The filtration is finally up and running. SunSun pre-filter -> heater -> NA power filter. The internal filter will be removed when the media is cycled.










Picture is a bit washed out bt the Ludwigia red sp has turned deep red without Co2. Love this plant.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Very lovely set up! Where did you get your lava rock? And that snail at the front right of the tank looks huge (and pretty)! What breed is that?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Very lovely set up! Where did you get your lava rock? And that snail at the front right of the tank looks huge (and pretty)! What breed is that?


The rocks were found in a small pet shop in Sweden, big lava rocks are hard to find. I retrospect I should have stolen some rocks from mother nature and saved a 100 bucks.

I have no idea of the US/UK retail name of the snail, but after googling it I think it is a Pomacea Diffusa or of the same family, in Sweden they are called "apple snail" I think. They were recently banned for retail in the EU for eco-protective reasons, so this is the first and last one I´ll ever own most likely.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Would love some suggestions on what fish to complement this tank with. I´m looking for smaller "scape" fish that can co-exist with shrimp. Will def get some more Otothyropsis piribebuy, a lovely little fish that supposedly eats more algea and protein than the common Otocinclus. 

I now have about 10 green neon tetra, 5 rasbora espei, 3 corydoras, 10 amano shrimp and 20+ cherry shrimp, 5 ottos


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Matsnork said:


> Not much of an update but I´m bored so here goes:
> 
> The filtration is finally up and running. SunSun pre-filter -> heater -> NA power filter. The internal filter will be removed when the media is cycled.


Nice setup....I tried looking on the site but didn't see a price anywhere? Do you mind sharing how much that filter goes for? I am interested in ordering one.

thanks.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

hedge_fund said:


> Nice setup....I tried looking on the site but didn't see a price anywhere? Do you mind sharing how much that filter goes for? I am interested in ordering one.
> 
> thanks.


Rumours are going around that they will be available in the US soon. I´d wait and see were pricing lands. If you are in located in europe, just check out thier website - pricing can be found in the e-shop. 

I payed an equivalent amount of about 600usd for the filter + media +/- 50usd.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Matsnork said:


> Rumours are going around that they will be available in the US soon. I´d wait and see were pricing lands. If you are in located in europe, just check out thier website - pricing can be found in the e-shop.
> 
> I payed an equivalent amount of about 600usd for the filter + media +/- 50usd.


Not bad at all...thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

*Omnomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

2 month update on my Ludwidgia sp red. It is now deep red with only random easy carbo and ferts. I like this plant alot.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

can i ask what type of rack was used for those tools you hung in the stand?

great tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What veggie are your fellas noming on? Butternut squash, pumpkin? Your snail looks huge in that photo!
Can you post a current full tank shot? I'd like to see how the background plants filled in from a front view perspective ^^


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

15 Corydoras Pygmaeus are awaiting pickup at my lfs. A lovely fish. Maybe I´ll get something else on impulse as well. 



andyl9063 said:


> can i ask what type of rack was used for those tools you hung in the stand?


The rack comes included with the NA movel elite cabinet. I think they have discontinued it though, you´ll have to ask the new owners of NA about this. 

A cheap kitchen knife magnet holder (dunno the eng name for it) should give you an even cleaner look and be more practical imho 



AquaAurora said:


> What veggie are your fellas noming on?


A piece of boiled carrot 


AquaAurora said:


> Your snail looks huge in that photo!


It is pretty darn huge yes  Biggest inhabitant of my tank. 


AquaAurora said:


> Can you post a current full tank shot? I'd like to see how the background plants filled in from a front view perspective ^^


Well not much has happened since page 7. I´ll try to do an update soon.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Love this setup. Great pics too!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Thx man! 

Yes, the camera phones get better and better.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Matsnork said:


>


Very cool pic!


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Experimenting with shrimp safety. Slid a hose over the upper part of the steel inlet and placed a mesh guard.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, update time. I´m contemplating removing the fern on the left and moving the stem plants in its place, its all a bit to centered now. I´ll need cut the stem plants down first to see how it looks. Input is greatly appreciated! 

Added a stone in the middle with some old xmas moss on it to stop soil from spilling out. 

It´s very hard to take good pictures with the camera phone. Turns dark in the middle whatever settings I use. Those leds sure know how to disturb cameras.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking good. Glad to see your DIY LED solution is working well even with all those floaters.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

vvDO said:


> Looking good. Glad to see your DIY LED solution is working well even with all those floaters.


To be honest it´s a little dimm when floaters cover the entire surface even when running at 150w, but the fish are more relaxed now not being blinded.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

It is good to check the old pics to check growth progress to get back on track. The improvement after cutting down the fast growers is dramatic. From dark and gloomy to nice and crisp.
I will try to keep the center plants (Ludwigia etc) more compact in the future. 

The tank is now almost maintenance free. Random feeding of the fish and a waterchange/taking out some floaters every 3d week is basicly all that is needed. 

Overall I´m very happy with how the tank turned out. Low tech is definately the way to go for me. 

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## biotopium (Mar 1, 2014)

Really beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, that growth is very nice.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Thx guys!


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice tank, can't believe it's low tech. I really like these scrapes that are like an island of plant surrounded by sand, but I always imagine it would be hard to keep the sand clean. Is it?


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice job! I have tried so hard and long trying to get a java fern bush like that. Never knew what to do with all those daughter plants that keep popping up under the leaves. Great share. Thanks.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Shawn123 said:


> I always imagine it would be hard to keep the sand clean. Is it?


The key to success is to keep lots of shrimp and substrate feeders like corys, and also not to mind a little dirt that doesn't show in pics  I just let things happen, sometimes clean out some soil that the shrimp manage to move over the rocks to the sand foreground somehow. :/ 



Asu1776 said:


> Nice job! I have tried so hard and long trying to get a java fern bush like that. Never knew what to do with all those daughter plants that keep popping up under the leaves. Great share. Thanks.


Yeah my right java fern plant is like that. I read that the "daughter plants" suck the life out the mother leafs in an effort to let go and relocate because of changing parameters, or if the plant doesn't feel at home. 

Thanks for the good feedback guys!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very clean setup, nicely done!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Banana!!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

The lovely xmas moss let go like an old comb over in a storm when I was doing some mainanence, so I took the whole thing out and planted some flame moss and susswassertang in it´s place. 

Still very little maintenance required on this tank. The NA filter is awesome and hardly loses flow even with the pre-filter pretty much clogged up. Only tech is still the filtration and the led lighting.

The camera does not like the led light. Watch in HD.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Very well done. Any reason your water level is a bit low?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Beautiful tank! Very well done. Any reason your water level is a bit low?


Cheers mate!

Forgot to top it of before I shot the vid, the whole thing was kind of spontaneous. 

Edit: Just watched the vid myself. Will have to make a new one soon with better camerawork. I almosy got sea sick. Sry about that.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful setup.

I got excited when I saw it, especially the stand. It's exactly what I've been looking for...simple, elegant design, high-quality materials and features and I can't believe the price point. Unfortunately NA seems to have sold their line to ADAVUS who have dumbed it down to an over-priced ADA clone. Very sad to lose a good line of products. 

Anyone know of a source for stands of similar design and quality?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This is coming out beautifully.




NJAquaBarren said:


> Beautiful setup.
> 
> I got excited when I saw it, especially the stand. It's exactly what I've been looking for...simple, elegant design, high-quality materials and features and I can't believe the price point. Unfortunately NA seems to have sold their line to ADAVUS who have dumbed it down to an over-priced ADA clone. Very sad to lose a good line of products.
> 
> Anyone know of a source for stands of similar design and quality?


I forgot all about this stuff. I see AQUAVAS is now a company and they won't even separate anything but the filter doesn't have to be purchased. What a shame, plus the base stand seems to be the only one. I still like the ascetic of some things but not others and would never pay that much for a clone, doing the math in my head, it seems more expensive that ADA as well.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Exactly. Can't imagine what they were thinking. Very disappointing


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys should email Aquavas with your thoughts and ideas. I'm sure they would like the input. I'm guessing there is a reason behind the setup and pricing, something like the money is in commercial clients/customers.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Matsnork said:


> You guys should email Aquavas with your thoughts and ideas. I'm sure they could like the input. I'm guessing there is a reason behind the setup and pricing, something like the money is in commercial clients/customers.


I just want to apologize if you felt your thread got caught up on this. I may email them if I want the lily pipes and see if it's at all possible but you have done great work and have great taste, many want your stand (I know I do for a future 90P haha). Anyway, good work, sorry if I interrupted. Still using the same LED?


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> I just want to apologize if you felt your thread got caught up on this. I may email them if I want the lily pipes and see if it's at all possible but you have done great work and have great taste, many want your stand (I know I do for a future 90P haha). Anyway, good work, sorry if I interrupted. Still using the same LED?


No need to apologize. I think it´s an interesting subject. 

I know it´s not the same, but a diy cabinet should be feasible, no? I mean, it´s basically just a box core out of plywood covered in laminate. Wood laminate can be purchased in many different styles and is not too expensive I think.

The drawers and other minor details are the hard part I think, but they are not critical.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Small update. The new flame moss needs a trim and have since the photo removed almost all floaters.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Been experimenting trying to remove the oil and protein film on the surface. Got all nuts and made a skimmer in about 20min of a eheim compact and a juice bottle. Turned out better than I hoped and absolutely cryslat clear surface plus the added bonus of better flow.

The mosses needs a good trimming and the center Ludwigia needs to thicken up after being cut and spread out, other than that I´m pretty happy.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha I like ur diy skimmer. Just in case though there are really cheap ada knockoff ones on ebay in adition to clear plastic ones for really cheap on [Ebay Link Removed] I personally have an eheim skim 350 which i think looks nice is compact and works like a charm.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> Haha I like ur diy skimmer. Just in case though there are really cheap ada knockoff ones on ebay in adition to clear plastic ones for really cheap on [Ebay Link Removed] I personally have an eheim skim 350 which i think looks nice is compact and works like a charm.


Thx. 

Yes been looking at those stainless skimmers, but decided to build my own as it doubles as a power head. I dont think those smaller skimmers adds very much flow. How powerful is your eheim?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Matsnork said:


> No need to apologize. I think it´s an interesting subject.
> 
> I know it´s not the same, but a diy cabinet should be feasible, no? I mean, it´s basically just a box core out of plywood covered in laminate. Wood laminate can be purchased in many different styles and is not too expensive I think.
> 
> The drawers and other minor details are the hard part I think, but they are not critical.


Hey! Now you got a vintage, collector items, pre-AQUAVAS era stand, 
If anything, your stand has gone up in value, I don't see them offering the different colours anymore, just plain grey.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey! Now you got a vintage, collector items, pre-AQUAVAS era stand,
> If anything, your stand has gone up in value, I don't see them offering the different colours anymore, just plain grey.


Not sure the demand for high end aquarium cabinets is high enough here in Sweden to add any sort of value :help:

But its always nice to own a original piece. :wink:


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

They aren't making them any longer. I've been trying to buy one from them, but all they can offer is the ADA-clone gray. Shame. I'd buy most of their system, but that cabinet just doesn't cut it for high-end dollars here.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a stunning tank.


----------

